# Online therapy



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

There's an article in our newspaper tv guide about online counselling for social phobia issues responding better to treatment online rather than in real life.
I've never tried it but it sounds like a good idea if you can find a reputable therapist.
http://www.metanoia.org is a consumer's guide to online therapy.


----------



## hopena (Feb 21, 2005)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://moodgym.anu.edu.au

There is also this website from Australia that deals with anxiety/depression.


----------

